# Asking for Help



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 17, 2017)

I am posting this here with permission from Patty in hopes there may be a few soapers who still have soap & other goodies to donate to yet another plea for donations after the wrath of Hurricane Harvey.


> Dear soaping friends,
> 
> My oldest son, Monty (Richard L. Monty Gonzales) is an ROTC instructor at Winston Churchill High School in San Antonio, Texas. He and his cadets decided to gather donations for the small town of Wharton, which was devastated by hurricane Harvey, but pretty much forgotten in the rush to help Houston. They will be going back to Wharton in two weeks, with more donations, so that would give anyone who wanted to help out some time to get things together.
> 
> ...


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 17, 2017)

Zany, I have some soap I can donate, but I am not on FB, is the address you have listed here the mailing address to send soap?

ETA:  I tried the link you included just in case I could still use it even though I'm not a FB user but it says the page isn't available.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 17, 2017)

Medium flat rate box okay?
I * might * have one or two I can spare.:mrgreen:


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 18, 2017)

The link actually does work, I just sent him a message. Will send what I can fit in a med flat rate box


----------



## chela1261 (Sep 18, 2017)

I just messaged him as well


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 18, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> The link actually does work, I just sent him a message. Will send what I can fit in a med flat rate box



I tried twice earlier and it didn't work but this time it did.  Is the address listed on the original post the correct one for mailing?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 18, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> is the address you have listed here the mailing address to send soap?


Yes! PS: I don't do facebook either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Steve85569 said:


> Medium flat rate box okay?
> I * might * have one or two I can spare.:mrgreen:








  Sure! 


cmzaha said:


> The link actually does work, I just sent him a message. Will send what I can fit in a med flat rate box


That's terrific, Carolyn!
I had to scrounge to find something to send... pulled flaxseed shampoo and a dozen shaving soaps out of our private stash, a batch of recently rebatched soap scraps, and 6 lemon eucalyptus body mist/ mosquito repellent.


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 18, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Yes! PS: I don't do facebook either.
> 
> Thank you Zany, so many things are linked to FB so I can't join in, I appreciate you letting me know about the address being correct, I'll send what I can!


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 19, 2017)

Should go out today.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 21, 2017)

Steve85569 said:


> Should go out today.


It's fun, isn't it?! While boxing up my items, it felt like Christmas came early! :mrgreen:

I emailed Patty yesterday (Wednesday Sept 30) to see if it's too late to send soap. Here's her reply:


> _Hi Cee!  No, it isn't too  late. I will let my son know that it is on that way...and again, thank  you so much for your help. It is so heartwarming to know that there are  people like you, who are willing to help.   Thank you also for getting  your soaping buddies to help with this.  Would you please thank them  profusely for me?  I can't tell you how much it is appreciated, not just  by me and my son & his cadets, but by the folks who are in such  need.  I know that if they had the chance, they would want you to know  how thankful they are. _


So  if there's anyone out there who would like to join in this effort,  there's still time to get a box in the mail. USPS Regional Rate Box A  saves on shipping cost and can hold 32 bars. But you don't have to send  soap. See Post #1 for other items greatly needed.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 21, 2017)

I received another Email from Patty today.


> Me, again, lol.  Did you,  or maybe one of your wonderful soaping friends who are also offering to  donate, try to contact my son?  He texted me this morning saying that  he had messages from a couple of my soaping friends, but as soon as he  tried to answer them, they vanished, and he wasn't able to retrieve  them.  Do you think you could check with the other soapers and ask if  maybe they had tried to reach him?   If so, would they please try again,  as he doesn't want to ignore anybody, and has no way to get those  messages back.  I believe they would have contacted him through  Facebook.
> Thank you (yet again...)


So for those who tried to contact Monty through FB, please try again. 

​


----------



## dibbles (Sep 22, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I received another Email from Patty today.
> So for those who tried to contact Monty through FB, please try again.
> View attachment 26005
> ​



I was one Zany. I'll try to contact him again. But since you posted that he is still taking donations, I am just planning to send a box.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 23, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I was one Zany. I'll try to contact him again. But since you posted that he is still taking donations, I am just planning to send a box.


Good idea, Dibs. It will be much appreciated.


----------



## chela1261 (Sep 25, 2017)

He's never contacted me and now I know why and also just saw the address. Is he still taking donations?


----------



## SoapTrey (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a couple of bars I can send if they are still in need. I don't do FB so can't message him.  Let me know and I'll fill up a flat rate box and get it in the mail ASAP.  Hopefully, I don't have to put labels on each bar with ingredients???


----------



## soaring1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Will sending 72 unscented guest bars be ok? They are individually wrapped and labeled.

Plus filling in with other regular size bars if needed?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 26, 2017)

chela1261 said:


> He's never contacted me and now I know why and also just saw the address. Is he still taking donations?


Please try again, chela, if you want to... or just use the address above.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 26, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> I have a couple of bars I can send if they are  still in need. I don't do FB so can't message him.  Let me know and I'll  fill up a flat rate box and get it in the mail ASAP.


Please do. That would be terrific.



> Hopefully, I  don't have to put labels on each bar with ingredients???


I'm pretending I didn't read that question... :mrgreen:



soaring1 said:


> Will  sending 72 unscented guest bars be ok? They are individually wrapped  and labeled. Plus filling in with other regular size bars if  needed?


That would be wonderful if you can squeeze it into your schedule, Sandy. I know how busy you are. What's that saying? _"If you want something done, just ask a busy man"_, or in this case, woman! LOL

Thanks all, for your generosity.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 26, 2017)

I just heard from him tonight, and he is still taking donations.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 26, 2017)

So is the address of the first post good to go?

I too do not use facebook.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 26, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> So is the address of the first post good to go?
> 
> I too do not use facebook.



Yes, that is the address he gave me.


----------



## chela1261 (Sep 26, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Please try again, chela, if you want to... or just use the address above.



I saw his reply this morning on FB and I'll get them ready today to send out


----------



## soaring1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Two boxes went out today.  Should arrive Thursday.  Soap, salves, lip balms and bug repellent.
Zany, what a good looking son you have!  The relief effort he and his boy scout troop are doing is wonderful.  You should be proud.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 26, 2017)

soaring1 said:


> Two boxes went out today.  Should arrive Thursday.  Soap, salves, lip balms and bug repellent.


Well done, Sandy! 


soaring1 said:


> Zany, what a good looking son you have!  The relief effort he and his  boy scout troop are doing is wonderful.  You should be proud.




   Well, I do have a good looking son, 3 of them as a matter of fact, but it's not Monty! Monty is the son of a long-time soaping buddy, Patty Gonzales in TX and the letter written at the top of this thread is written by her. She doesn't hang out on line any more so I said I would pass the message on.  And they're not boy scouts, they're cadets in Monty's ROTC unit. I can see why I've got you confused, tho. I didn't explain it very well. Sigh. I need to slow down and THIMK.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 27, 2017)

For the rest of you who don't do Facebook, Patty, my soaping buddy and  Monty's mom, sent this to me... I didn't even ask! She's one proud mama. I now present Monty (Richard L. Monty Gonzales), ROTC instructor at Winston Churchill High School in San Antonio, Texas


----------

